# NetBeans Laufzeitfehler?



## Moonlight1234 (18. Jun 2005)

Da meine alte IDE veraltet war habe ich mir NetBeans 4.1 runtergeladen.

Ich bin auch zufrieden mit dem Programm habe aber folgendes Problem:

Wenn wärend der Laufzeit eines Programmes Fehler auftreten (z.B. NullPointer Exception) dann werden diese nicht im Output-Window angezeigt.
Das Programm wird dann nur nicht korrekt ausgeführt.

Fehler während des compilierens werden aber im Output-Window angezeigt.

Wie oder wo werden bei NetBeans die Laufzeitfehler angezeigt?


----------



## Moonlight1234 (18. Jun 2005)

Hat sich erledigt. War mein Fehler.


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Jun 2005)

Ich wollte schon sagen. Das wird alles im Output-Bereich ausgegeben, ganz egal ob Ant-Compiler-Meldungen, System.out.println-Befehle oder Exception-Meldungen.


----------



## Moonlight1234 (18. Jun 2005)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die "Tiefe" der Runtime-Fehlermeldungen einzustellen?

Als Beispiel:

Ich habe eine Methode1 die ist fehlerhaft. Methode2 ruft Methode1 auf. Methode3 ruft Methode2 auf.
Die IDE gibt als Fehlerquelle Methode3 an.
Ich weiß das manche IDE als Fehlerquelle Methode3, Methode2, Methode 1 ausgibt.
Letzteres ermöglicht es natürlich schneller die Fehlerquelle auszumachen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Jun 2005)

Irgendwo in den Einstellungen gibt es ein Häkchen für _verbose_.
Ich weiß es nicht genau, aber damit werden mehr Informationen ausgegeben. Ob nun die von dir gewünschten dabei sind, probierst du einfach mal aus. :wink:


----------



## Moonlight1234 (18. Jun 2005)

Der "Verbosity Level" den du meinst ist es nicht.

Vielleicht bin ich da etwas verwöhnt, aber so ist eine vernünftige Fehlersuche gar nicht möglich.
Ist das bei Eclipse auch so?

Ansonsten hat sich das Thema NetBeans für mich erledigt


----------

